

Drop-in replacement for Django admin (plugin support, Twitter bootstrap) - lukashed
https://github.com/sshwsfc/django-xadmin

======
jtchang
This is awesome...just tried to install it but needs Django 1.5 and
django_crispy_forms>=1.2.3.

I am on Django 1.4 and it is kind of a pain to upgrade (lots of deprecation
stuff I haven't dealt with yet).

Anyone up for a Django 1.4 to 1.5 upgrade party? haha

------
bifrost
This looks very cool, sadly someone's already changed the admin creds on the
live demo...

As someone who's spent a few hours reskinning things and trying to change out
some stuff in the admin panel, this is a breath of fresh air.

